# Five Pawns - Black Flag Fallen teaser trailer



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Ladies and gentlemen, Five Pawns' upcoming new juice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @r0gue z0mbie 

These guys are slick and their juices are superb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (8/11/14)

a mate of mine had a tester at the vape exhibition last month. He said its really nice....looking forward to get this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing @r0gue z0mbie
> 
> These guys are slick and their juices are superb



Still my favourite juices out there. What I've always thought they were missing, was a Tabacco. And to mix it with espresso, another of my favourite things... I'm dying to try it.



Tom said:


> a mate of mine had a tester at the vape exhibition last month. He said its really nice....looking forward to get this



Yes, I remember you first drew our attention to it.


----------



## Silver (8/11/14)

Coffee tobacco - that sounds amazing
Lets hope it makes it here to SA!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/11/14)

Silver said:


> Coffee tobacco - that sounds amazing
> Lets hope it makes it here to SA!



I believe ECiggies have ordered

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/11/14)

Looks interesting 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

What a teaser indeed. That ad looks so good I also want one.never tried the brand before so maybe this will be a good start


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

Here's the official profile:

"More reminiscent of a decadent double espresso desert than that of a traditional cup of Italian espresso, Black Flag Fallen incorporates cream infused with black truffle. 

"The complexity of this flavor profile touches all five tastes in one single blend and we believe this our most sophisticated, unique flavor to date."

-Black Flag Fallen is matured in a stainless steel barrel for three months
- Comes in new sealed packaging with a decaffeinated espresso bean suspended in each bottle
- One in one hundred thirty four bottles will be a special matte black collector’s bottle

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

Thanks for letting us know. That sounds absolutely delicious. I have to get some! You don't know when its going be released?


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (10/11/14)

It's official release is the beginning of December and it is being kept almost as exclusive as Castle Long Reserve.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

Thanks Nimbus_Cloud. I really hope I have the opportunity to get my hands on some.


----------



## rogue zombie (10/11/14)

Bollocks.. I hate exclusive. 

Knowing my luck I'll fall in love and get A bottle and never find it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## exodus (10/11/14)

I agree with r0gue z0mbie, but would rather try it once then never at all.


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (10/11/14)

We're doing what we can to make sure we get a good taste

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

I'm going to have to buy 134 bottles to make sure I get that elusive matt black one 

Sounds like an awesome juice, just my cup of tea

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

so....I saw in the Vape Mail thread that a few peeps purchased this juice. Anyone keen to share experiences? 

I have tried it from a mate of mine, who likes this juice a lot. I must say.....I cannot stand the smell of it lingering in the room. The flavour is not too bad, but also not too great imho. But the smell is really annoying, so bad that I dont want him to vape it at my place  its worst then a locker room of a soccer team after a match. I wonder if it is the truffles flavour that causes that bad smell?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## K_klops (13/1/15)

Very impressive Teaser, This advert sells the product on its own.
I am definitely interested in purchasing this juice, my only concern the irritating smell that @Tom has raised. Has anyone else tried it or experienced any issues, before I run out to find a retailer or make an online purchase?


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

K_klops said:


> Very impressive Teaser, This advert sells the product on its own.
> I am definitely interested in purchasing this juice, my only concern the irritating smell that @Tom has raised. Has anyone else tried it or experienced any issues, before I run out to find a retailer or make an online purchase?


i think @VandaL bought it? Please share your xp with it ...


----------



## VandaL (13/1/15)

It really is a pungent juice. even when it's sealed in the bottle. Once you drip it the smell intesifies, then it just explodes once you vape it. I don't care for the smell, as @Tom said it's 'irratating'. It's a good juice quite flavorful, but I have to say I havn't really dripped it since last year, bit of a wick destroyer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## K_klops (13/1/15)

VandaL said:


> It really is a pungent juice. even when it's sealed in the bottle. Once you drip it the smell intesifies, then it just explodes once you vape it. I don't care for the smell, as @Tom said it's 'irratating'. It's a good juice quite flavorful, but I have to say I havn't really dripped it since last year, bit of a wick destroyer.


Thanx @VandaL out of curiosity would you purchase it again? and does it drip well or is it quite rough?


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

VandaL said:


> It really is a pungent juice. even when it's sealed in the bottle. Once you drip it the smell intesifies, then it just explodes once you vape it. I don't care for the smell, as @Tom said it's 'irratating'. It's a good juice quite flavorful, but I have to say I havn't really dripped it since last year, bit of a wick destroyer.


i agree, its somewhat a good juice, as expected from 5P. Certainly not for everyone, as with all juices and taste is subjective. Probably vapeable for me as well, its just that smell I cannot take, and its the first time in at least a hundred juices where the smell put me completely off a juice.


----------



## VandaL (13/1/15)

K_klops said:


> Thanx @VandaL out of curiosity would you purchase it again? and does it drip well or is it quite rough?


I wouldn't, for two reasons. I think it is very overpriced locally, internationally it's about $2 more then the other flavors in SA you can get the normals for R300 and this one for R400  . Also I don't repurchase any juice unless I think it will be a brilliant all day vape. Like GVC I've purchased something like 700ml of that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

VandaL said:


> Like GVC I've purchased something like 700ml of that


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

@VandaL 

off topic....there is another good custard juice hailing from the EU islands....Accies Ambrosia (I think its from Ireland). I will order this when i cannot get hold of GVC.


----------



## VandaL (13/1/15)

Tom said:


> @VandaL
> 
> off topic....there is another good custard juice hailing from the EU islands....Accies Ambrosia (I think its from Ireland). I will order this when i cannot get hold of GVC.


How does it compare? Its on par or slightly less yummy? It's cool though I've built a relationship with Grant, my last order he sent to me 5 days before it went retail on the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (13/1/15)

VandaL said:


> I wouldn't, for two reasons. I think it is very overpriced locally, internationally it's about $2 more then the other flavors in SA you can get the normals for R300 and this one for R400  . Also I don't repurchase any juice unless I think it will be a brilliant all day vape. Like GVC I've purchased something like 700ml of that


Thanx soo much @VandaL


----------



## Tom (13/1/15)

VandaL said:


> How does it compare? Its on par or slightly less yummy? It's cool though I've built a relationship with Grant, my last order he sent to me 5 days before it went retail on the site


slightly less yummy. Like said...first GVC, backup solution would be the Ambrosia. I had also nice conversation with Grant the last time, he went out of his way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

